# Brown algae?



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I've started having what appears to be a brown algae problem in a 5-gal tank that's about two months old and cycled. I can see a brown film starting to coat the glass, plants, and gravel. Usually, I just wipe it off, since it so easily comes off. The only inhabitant in the tank is my betta, although there used to be a golden mystery snail. I have five different species of plants in my tank, all doing well. I give them Flourish once a week along with 8 hours of full spectrum light every day. Ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are all virtually zero, and my pH is around 7.5-ish. The tank is also aerated.

Any suggestions on help with the brown algae? Is there anything I can do to keep it from growing, or should I just go out to get a snail or other algae eater?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I would like to watch this thread too. I started my tank in early January and completed the cycle in February. Now I am starting to see brown all over the glass and just today started to see green. I hope someone can give us a hand in this.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Brown algae is common in newly set up tanks. Its also common problem in tanks with poor lighting or where you don't have a well established cycle just yet.

In a well maintained tank, it usually goes away within a few weeks of appearing. Just keep wiping it away and vacuum any gravel it shows up on whenever you do a water change.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It sounds like a bacterial bloom and is pretty common in new tanks. Byron explains it very well in this thread - post #10.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/how-long-does-bacterial-bloom-usually-71518/


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great info. My tank lighting is OK and I have ordered better lights since my plants are doing OK as well. They could be doing better and I think it is because of the lighting, LED's. So I have some 6500K on order to increase the light. I will clean the glass and vacuum the gravel this weekend in hopes of bringing it down.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is what I did on Sunday

removed my betta to his cup
removed all my plants and snails
scrubbed down all the walls
vacummed the sand
removed sponges from HOB and put in charcoal filter
let run for over an hour to clear all the crud that I stirred up
rinsed off plants in old tank water
rinsed off sponges and placed them back in HOB filter, removed charcoal filter of course
replanted plants and made adjustments
added 1.5 gallons of treated water
added snails
added betta after acclimating in cup for about an hour.
upgraded lights (thread to come soon)
I will keep an eye out for more brown algea. Thanks again everyone for the help and information


----------

